# Quick Dry For Making BHO???



## cindysid (Apr 27, 2012)

I am planning to make BHO as a cancer treatment for my husband. Some of my plants are about ready to harvest, but I was wondering if anyone had experience with drying specifically for this purpose. I don't see any reason for curing, but maybe I'm wrong. I have read that the buds need to be "bone dry" for the purest extraction. I would like to find a quicker way than conventional drying, but of course I don't want to do anything to degrade the final product. Any help from those with experience is greatly appreciated!


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 27, 2012)

You can dry it quickly which will give you the yield you're looking for, but you will sacrifice in taste tremendously. I would hang dry, paper bag your plants as you normally would and then jar them. But instead of leaving them in the jar and burping it as usual take them out and put them in the paper bag for small amounts of time. This should help speed up the process somewhat while little sacrifice is made. 

Curing also has an effect on potency, remember that.


----------



## cindysid (Apr 27, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> You can dry it quickly which will give you the yield you're looking for, but you will sacrifice in taste tremendously. I would hang dry, paper bag your plants as you normally would and then jar them. But instead of leaving them in the jar and burping it as usual take them out and put them in the paper bag for small amounts of time. This should help speed up the process somewhat while little sacrifice is made.
> 
> Curing also has an effect on potency, remember that.


Thanks for your advice. Since he's going to be taking it by suppository, taste isn't an issue...LOL, but 
potency everything.


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 27, 2012)

lmao, i suppose not. Best wishes to you and your husband.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2012)

Here's my take on it, in which i will completely ignore flavour. 

Properly dried bud get's me much higher than speedily dried bud.

Properly cured bud get's me much higher than uncured bud.

It is the trichs which are getting me high so far as my limited knowledge of science informs me. So as such said knowledge tells em that speedily dried bud turned into BHO is not going to be ass potent as properly dried bud turned into BHO which is not going to be as potent as properly cured buds turned into BHO.

People dry and cure propperly for potency, not just flavour.


----------



## bshdctr (Apr 27, 2012)

cindysid,
1st off best wishes to your husband and I hope your treatment kicks the cancer's butt!

Anyhow I agree with other responses that BHO made from cured herb would be more potent than quick dried herb....However I have made BHO from quick dried herb several times and I imagine the cannabinoid levels would be high enough for starting the treatment against the cancer (since I imagine you would like to flood his body with cannabinoids asap?). After harvesting I chopped up the pot (buds and sugar leaf) into small pieces and placed them on a roasting rack that I could place in the oven and everything would get good circulation. I then place it in a 170 degree oven for about 10 min. and shut the oven off for 10 min....then turn it back on to 170 for 10 min...and repeat the process until the buds are crispy bone dry...then stuff your tube and make the bho.

I also am curious if you are planning on decarboxylating either the herb or the oil after extraction since the oil is going to be taken internally and not for smoking?
I have been decarbing oil (I eat it for pain control) in the oven for 25 min at 250 degrees f and I obtained this time and temperature frame from this graph I found over on greenpassion.org - https://www.greenpassion.org/index.php?/topic/23435-decarboxylation/

Good luck with it all! 
Bshdctr


----------



## acidbox420 (Apr 27, 2012)

if you want to dry some buds really quick just to make a lil BHO to get treatment started i say cut the stems away then cut up the buds into small chunks that will make them dry allot quicker the smaller the chunks the faster the dry. honestly i dont see how cureing makes for more potency i use fresh trim for bubble hash and once the hash is dry its as potent as its gonna get


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Apr 27, 2012)

Fast dry, no degradation (as far as I can tell).

Preheat oven to 135F, place prepared weed on a cookie sheet, or in a paper bag, whatever.
Bake until very dry and crispy, turning every 1/2 hour or so.
Heat induced decarb starts at 122F, CBN's(?) start to evaporate at 150F, that's why I use 135F, works great.

Here's a question back. If I'm going to make an extract, do I still need to flush?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2012)

Hugo Phurst said:


> Here's a question back. If I'm going to make an extract, do I still need to flush?


Needing to flush whatsoever is completely debatable regardlesss of whether you're smoking bud or making BHO


----------



## bshdctr (Apr 27, 2012)

Hugo Phurst said:


> Fast dry, no degradation (as far as I can tell).
> 
> Preheat oven to 135F, place prepared weed on a cookie sheet, or in a paper bag, whatever.
> Bake until very dry and crispy, turning every 1/2 hour or so.
> ...


Flushing: IMHO yes if using bottled nutes.
Curious where you got the decarbing temperatures you mentioned? Not saying they are wrong at all...I'm just always trying to learn more about it and by your numbers I am evaporating off all my cannabinoids (and by experience I know that they still have something left, as they sure are medicating..) but by the graph I am going by you are not achieving full decarb by a long shot. Again not saying you are wrong.. 
Apologies to the OP for going slightly off topic-


----------



## oftheCosmos (Apr 27, 2012)

acidbox420 said:


> *honestly i dont see how cureing makes for more potency* i use fresh trim for bubble hash and once the hash is dry its as potent as its gonna get


*Really? *


----------



## acidbox420 (Apr 27, 2012)

oftheCosmos said:


> *Really? *





acidbox420 said:


> honestly i dont see how cureing makes for more potency* i use fresh trim for bubble hash and once the hash is dry its as potent as its gonna get*


Really......


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2012)

So have you tried propperly curing to see if it is more potent? Or did you decide that it was potent enough? Do you understand the science that goes on during the curing process? People cure their weed prior to making their hash for a very good reason


----------



## oftheCosmos (Apr 27, 2012)

acidbox420 said:


> Really......


*If you cured your buds correctly, I'm sure your Hash will be better...................................*


----------



## acidbox420 (Apr 27, 2012)

i have cured some stuff for about a year and 3 months is so far the longest iv let any thing cure so far, and no i cant say that once the moisture content is even through out the bud that i have gotten more high of a bowl of the same bud. The hash isnt around for more then a month ushly and its just as potent a week in as it is at the end of the month. For all i know it does increases in potency but to me its so miniscule an increases id never notice


----------



## acidbox420 (Apr 27, 2012)

oftheCosmos said:


> *If you cured your buds correctly, I'm sure your Hash will be better...................................*


fresh trim makes better full melt bubble hash maybe you should try it


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2012)

acidbox420 said:


> i have cured some stuff for about a year and 3 months is so far the longest iv let any thing cure so far, and no i cant say that once the moisture content is even through out the bud that i have gotten more high of a bowl of the same bud. The hash isnt around for more then a month ushly and its just as potent a week in as it is at the end of the month. For all i know it does increases in potency but to me its so miniscule an increases id never notice


Chances are you are not doing it right then. Aside from the flavour, people cure for a very good reason  For myself, the difference between uncured and cured bud or the resulting hash is black and white.


----------



## acidbox420 (Apr 27, 2012)

i always get a cleaner bubble with fresh trim not a spec of green with dryed cured trim its to easy to agitate to much. So how long cure before you start smoking your hash or bud?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2012)

This has nothing to do with the level of plant matter containment of the hash, that is a completely different discussion.

My weed and hash goes from everything frm a week after harvest to a few months, and the results are always identical, cured kicks the arse out of not-cured.


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Apr 27, 2012)

bshdctr said:


> Flushing: Curious where you got the decarbing temperatures you mentioned?


 - Lolz, from this site.
I had found another site with a lot of the chemistry involved that supported most of this data, but I can't find it tonight.


Post #5 of this thread.
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/76176-thc-breakdown-temp.html

As far as I can figure, decarb happens naturally over time. The process speeds up @ 122F, and peaks around 220F.


----------



## grapesnowcone (Apr 27, 2012)

water cure


----------



## oftheCosmos (Apr 27, 2012)

acidbox420 said:


> fresh trim makes better full melt bubble hash maybe you should try it


 *okay sure lol*


----------



## cindysid (Apr 29, 2012)

bshdctr said:


> cindysid,
> 1st off best wishes to your husband and I hope your treatment kicks the cancer's butt!
> 
> Anyhow I agree with other responses that BHO made from cured herb would be more potent than quick dried herb....However I have made BHO from quick dried herb several times and I imagine the cannabinoid levels would be high enough for starting the treatment against the cancer (since I imagine you would like to flood his body with cannabinoids asap?). After harvesting I chopped up the pot (buds and sugar leaf) into small pieces and placed them on a roasting rack that I could place in the oven and everything would get good circulation. I then place it in a 170 degree oven for about 10 min. and shut the oven off for 10 min....then turn it back on to 170 for 10 min...and repeat the process until the buds are crispy bone dry...then stuff your tube and make the bho.
> ...


 This is the first I have heard about decarboxylating! I am in the process of researching now. I lightly read thru it, but did I understand that it can degrade THC? I ask because I think that the THC is important to the cancer treatment as well as the cannabinoids, so I wonder if I should? Can anyone explain this to me? I have been drying one plant for 5 days and it is pretty dry, (stem snaps). I am in hurry to start treatment, but of course I want to get the best result!


----------



## cindysid (Apr 29, 2012)

grapesnowcone said:


> water cure


 Would you mind telling me how you do this? I have read a little about it, but I don't understand why it would be better for making BHO. Thanks.


----------



## oftheCosmos (Apr 29, 2012)

cindysid said:


> Would you mind telling me how you do this? I have read a little about it, but I don't understand why it would be better for making BHO. Thanks.


*Here you go *https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/102641-greenx-how-tos-how-water.html *a pretty good walkthrough that includes pics.

not sure about your bho question, I prefer Ice/Bubble hash myself.*


----------



## 1KARNAGE1 (Mar 20, 2013)

i do a 12hr fast dry and no taste or smell is sacrificed and as weird as this mite sound ive found sometimes it actually has a stronger smell/taste. basically i have a wooden box built that temps go to around 100 in and in roughly 12hrs its bone dry and still stinky


----------

